# Corsair H60 Airflow



## xXDarkRazerXx (2. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen wie ich den Corsair H60 richtig einbauen soll. Mein Gehäuse ist das Zalman Z11 die Möglichkeiten für die Lüfter sind: Vorne 1x 120mm, unten 1x120/140mm,
oben hinten 1x120mm, oben 2x120/140mm. Derzeit sieht es in meinem System so aus (siehe Anhang), als Lüfter benutzt ich Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 . 2 davon sind am H60
und 1ner ist vorne drinnen. Oben habe ich den Corsair standard Lüfter @ 500rpm. Könnte ich an dem System noch was ändern vl. unten einen rein und oben auch einen oder sollte ich es so lassen ?.

mfg xXDarkRazerXx


----------



## katajama (2. Januar 2013)

Dreh am besten die Lüfter an der H60 um, so das sie ausblasen. 
Die CPU Temperatur wird nicht nennenswert verändert. 
Der Inneraumtemperatur wird es aber zu gute kommen.
Unten kannst du auch noch einen Lüfter einsaugend montieren. 
Dann hättest du den optimalen Airflow 2x vorne/unten rein 2x hinten/oben raus.


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (2. Januar 2013)

Und die CPU Temperatur wird nicht verändert, da viele sagen einblasend ist kühler als ausblasend ?.


----------



## katajama (2. Januar 2013)

Corsair gibt vor, das man den Kühler einsaugend verwenden soll.
Ich hatte mal eine H50 verbaut - der Unterschied waren etwa 3° - die H50 hatte nur einen Lüfter ab Werk - die montage eines 2. Lüfters (ausblasend) glich die 3° wieder aus. 
Durch dern einsaugenden Lüfter hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit einen Wärmestau im Gehäuse.
Für mehr Frischluft würde ich ja deshalb einen einsaugenden Bodenlüfter verwenden.

Meine H100 habe ich ausblasend montiert und als ausgleich im boden 2x 120 mm Nocua Silent Lüfter verbaut. 

Optimaler Airflow ist eigentlich immer vorne/unten kalt rein und hinten/oben warm raus.


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (2. Januar 2013)

Ok danke werde ich so machen 

Edit: So ich hab nun mal etwas weiter gebasstelt und nun habe ich den perfektenen Airflow mit einem H60 (siehe Anhang). Mit diesem Airflow bleibt die CPU + Grafikkarte kühl 
( CPU 6 Grad Kühler, Grafikkarte 10 Grad kühler).


----------



## katajama (4. Januar 2013)

Na Prima - man muß halt manchmal mehrere Konfigs ausprobieren um die für sich die optimale zu finden.

Hat sich ja dann gelohnt.

Heist du eigentlich zufällig auch "xXDarkRazerXx" bei BF3 ?


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (4. Januar 2013)

Jop, so heiß ich auch bei BF3


----------



## Aer0 (4. Januar 2013)

je nachdem wieviel wärme deine gpu herstellt kann rausblasend die temperaturn wohl erhöhen


----------

